# How to avoid gyno, enlarged prostate and backne I had on TRT before, want to get back on TRT



## wevudo (Dec 29, 2022)

I took TRT for about 2 years and was doing well, my levels were around 350 to start and they stayed around 700-1000 on TRT. I went to a local mens clinic that does trt and I signed up for trt and hcg for a year. Towards the end of the second year I started getting some unwanted symptoms, first I had started getting gyno,  my left nipple grew a little and got so sensetive I had to wear a band-aid on it. I also had symptoms of an enlarged prostate, I would have trouble urinating and have to get up constantly, and I started to break out heavily on my back. The staff at the clinic didn't seem to think it was a big deal and recommended I talk to a medical doctor and dermatologist. I insisted on blood work and they said it all looked normal.

Because of the symptoms and some personal issues I decided to stop TRT and have been off for a year. I've tried kisspeptin and herbal supplements but its nowhere as good as when I was on TRT. 

Anyone have had success not getting gyno, backne and an enlarged prostate while on TRT.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 29, 2022)

Did you talk to a medical doctor or a dermatologist like they suggested? Did you try changing clinics to someone who would listen to you?

Kisspeptin doesn't work. You'd have to inject like once every 20 minutes for it to be really effective.

I'd say most people have had success not having the issues you described. Every person reacts differently, go talk to a doctor who will listen to you instead a bodybuilding forum.

Your story seems weird. I don't know who the hell would just put up with that and not seem professional help elsewhere.


----------



## wevudo (Dec 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Did you talk to a medical doctor or a dermatologist like they suggested? Did you try changing clinics to someone who would listen to you?
> 
> Kisspeptin doesn't work. You'd have to inject like once every 20 minutes for it to be really effective.
> 
> ...


They were pretty salesy, every time you'd go in they would have a salesperson come in and try to upsell you on different things. I'm thinking of trying a different location, but the mens clinics all seem pretty similar. I didn't go to a doctor or dermatologist but the symptoms went away after I stopped the trt. I'm just wondering if anyone else got similar symptoms.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 29, 2022)

You need a real endocrinologist running your TRT.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 29, 2022)

wevudo said:


> They were pretty salesy, every time you'd go in they would have a salesperson come in and try to upsell you on different things. I'm thinking of trying a different location, but the mens clinics all seem pretty similar. I didn't go to a doctor or dermatologist but the symptoms went away after I stopped the trt. I'm just wondering if anyone else got similar symptoms.


So you didn't try to get medical help, instead you came to a bodybuilding forum... got it.

I'm not trying to be a jerk. I'm trying to highlight how ridiculous your approach is.

Go get bloodwork done, check your E2. If it seems too high then try an AI. I am not a doctor, and this is not medical advice. Speak to a real professional. 

For your skin, go see a dermatologist.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2022)

wevudo said:


> They were pretty salesy, every time you'd go in they would have a salesperson come in and try to upsell you on different things. I'm thinking of trying a different location, but the mens clinics all seem pretty similar. I didn't go to a doctor or dermatologist but the symptoms went away after I stopped the trt. I'm just wondering if anyone else got similar symptoms.


That's what they do. You're a revenue stream, not a patient. 

They get you locked in with the Testosterone, then they try to up sell you on higher margin items, like peptides or sexual enhancement drugs. 

Just say no.   -Nancy Reagan


----------



## buck (Dec 29, 2022)

wevudo said:


> I took TRT for about 2 years and was doing well, my levels were around 350 to start and they stayed around 700-1000 on TRT. I went to a local mens clinic that does trt and I signed up for trt and hcg for a year. Towards the end of the second year I started getting some unwanted symptoms, first I had started getting gyno,  my left nipple grew a little and got so sensetive I had to wear a band-aid on it. I also had symptoms of an enlarged prostate, I would have trouble urinating and have to get up constantly, and I started to break out heavily on my back. The staff at the clinic didn't seem to think it was a big deal and recommended I talk to a medical doctor and dermatologist. I insisted on blood work and they said it all looked normal.
> 
> Because of the symptoms and some personal issues I decided to stop TRT and have been off for a year. I've tried kisspeptin and herbal supplements but its nowhere as good as when I was on TRT.
> 
> Anyone have had success not getting gyno, backne and an enlarged prostate while on TRT.


Been on TRT for over 20 years and never had any of those symptoms. If they are caused by TRT then it appears the TRT was prescribed improperly. What as your blood work when they said it was fine?


----------



## wevudo (Dec 29, 2022)

buck said:


> Been on TRT for over 20 years and never had any of those symptoms. If they are caused by TRT then it appears the TRT was prescribed improperly. What as your blood work when they said it was fine?


I didn't go over with it with them. They called and left a message saying overall my levels looked good, I think they said my test was around 800 and psa was normal. The one thing I remember of note was estrogen was low, maybe that caused it.

I was also not eating well and sleeping like crap during the time, so it could be from the extra stress I was putting my body through. And I'm also learning that 5 hour energy shots cause some breakout, maybe combined with the trt, it made it worse.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 29, 2022)

wevudo said:


> I didn't go over with it with them. They called and left a message saying overall my levels looked good, I think they said my test was around 800 and psa was normal. The one thing I remember of note was estrogen was low, maybe that caused it.
> 
> I was also not eating well and sleeping like crap during the time, so it could be from the extra stress I was putting my body through.


This is stupid... Low estrogen does not cause gyno.

Your food intake and sleep hygiene will not induce gyno. It certainly won't enlarge your prostate, especially if your PSA is normal. Food intake and stress could cause acne though. 

What were your hormone levels before starting TRT? What is your body weight? Are you overweight/fat? Be honest here.

I'm sorry, but this entire thread reeks of BS. Good luck to you.


----------



## buck (Dec 29, 2022)

wevudo said:


> I didn't go over with it with them. They called and left a message saying overall my levels looked good, I think they said my test was around 800 and psa was normal. The one thing I remember of note was estrogen was low, maybe that caused it.
> 
> I was also not eating well and sleeping like crap during the time, so it could be from the extra stress I was putting my body through.


I always get a copy of all my test results so i can look them over. What a dr. thinks is OK can be different then what i think is acceptable. But i have a higher bar for myself then Dr.'s do for most patients. They look for what is with in range, I look for what is optimal or healthies.


----------



## wevudo (Dec 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> This is stupid... Low estrogen does not cause gyno.
> 
> Your food intake and sleep hygiene will not induce gyno. It certainly won't enlarge your prostate, especially if your PSA is normal. Food intake and stress could cause acne though.
> 
> ...


I'm 5'8 178lbs but I've been working out a lot and eating better the last 4 months for a vacation. BMI 27.1 according to bathroom scale. I was about 190 when I started trt and bmi was around 29.4. 

Honestly I was going through a divorce when I started trt and just wanted to do something to feel and look better. I did have back acne during my late teen/early 20's. 

The prostate and gyno were most concerning.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)

Have you ever had any prostate condition previously? I had prostatitis (a bacterial infection) around ten years ago, and I've learned large amounts of caffeine can play a role in an occasional flare up. 5 Hour Energy is 200+ milligrams of caffeine in a single shot.


----------



## wevudo (Dec 29, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Have you ever had any prostate condition previously? I had prostatitis (a bacterial infection) around ten years ago, and I've learned large amounts of caffeine can play a role in an occasional flare up. 5 Hour Energy is 200+ milligrams of caffeine in a single shot.


Never had any prostate issues. Health has been great, aside from sports injuries. I bought one of the mega boxes of costco 5 hour energy so I was using about one a day at the time.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 29, 2022)

Go see a damn doctor. Nothing you described is typical, especially with normal PSA or low estrogen.


----------



## almostgone (Dec 29, 2022)

wevudo said:


> I didn't go over with it with them. They called and left a message saying overall my levels looked good, I think they said my test was around 800 and psa was normal. The one thing I remember of note was estrogen was low, maybe that caused it.
> 
> I was also not eating well and sleeping like crap during the time, so it could be from the extra stress I was putting my body through. And I'm also learning that 5 hour energy shots cause some breakout, maybe combined with the trt, it made it worse.


Leave that place and find a good endocrinologist or hell, even a good nurse practitioner. Actually, some of the nurse practitioners are better to deal with as they tend to be more current regarding hormones.

Regarding endocrinologists, search the A4M directory. Google A4M directory and it will lead you to a search dialog box.

At a minimum, they should have been all over total T, free T, E2, DHT, and PRL with the symptoms you mentioned. Always get copies of your lab work. The Dr is entitled to keep a copy, but those results are * yours. *


----------



## nooiq (Dec 29, 2022)

Honestly, the best thing is to work with an MD on this. I think they will help you avoid side-effects even if they know you're not getting the T from a prescriber. I think they would probably prescribe the same types of solutions you're already considering, but they would be the best at helping monitor effects, track dosage, and not to mention that means your health insurance pays and you get to pick up your high-quality FDA-approved treatments at a convenient neighborhood pharmacy. 

Cheers! Happy New Year


----------

